# Help me upgrade - eVic VTC Mini or no?



## mAlice (25/2/16)

Hi All,

Quick questions. I have been vaping for around 3 months now, im using the Subox Nano kit on 0.5ohm coils.

My Preferences: Lung hits all the way. Like lots of airflow. Flavour > clouds anyday. Not looking too build to low, 0.3ohm is plenty. TC is a must (SS316/317 preferably)

So I am used to using a VW device, and I have found that on 0.5ohm, 50 Watts is mooooore than enough. Now, I have my eyes on the Diablo RTA and I want a mod to go with it. Something inexpensive that can do Temp Control.

I have my eyes on the eVic VTC Mini, which I know is an amazing device, even for intermediate vapers. But, is it worth it for me to buy the VTC mini now, do you think I should wait another month and get a bigger mod pushing bigger power. I am looking to get into the dripper scene in around 2 months, as well as the DIY ejuice scene, but thats a bit off topic.

Maybe let me know what your experiences were with upgrading from your first VW device to your second one? OR how an upgrade has effected how your vaping experience?

Cheers


----------



## Lingogrey (25/2/16)

The VTC Mini is an excellent mod and out of all the vape gear that I've bought, I would consider it my best purchase. It has quite a bit of headroom for growth and you can get a satisfying dripping experience (with a 0.3 - 0.5 ohm build) from 50 - 70W. I find that even when vaping in the low 60's (with a LG HG2 chocolate) I get decent battery life and relatively moderate battery drain (the mod indicates the battery amps pulled). The TC for SS 316L works very well.

That being said, I have tried a friend's IStick 100W TC and it's very impressive. The board and TC functionality would be very similar to the VTC, but you get the extra 25W headroom and the battery life of 2 batteries in parallel (and if you wish you could also use it with one 18650 up to 75W). It's surprisingly compact and light (much more so than the Cuboid or RX200 - of course it doesn't go up to 200W, but I think there are not many vapers who consistently need more than 100W) and the firing button is very cool. It's about R100 more expensive than the VTC, but if you choose to use 2 batteries, that would add an additional R150 - R200.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

mAlice said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick questions. I have been vaping for around 3 months now, im using the Subox Nano kit on 0.5ohm coils.
> 
> ...


Good question! My first impulse was to tell you to wait and get something bigger if you're getting into dripping. But even with my bigger mod I usually only go to about 75W - 85W, so if the Evic can get you close to that (low 60s according @Lingogrey ) it would probably be a decent move!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (25/2/16)

Looooove My Evic Mini's Battery Life Is great, they small and light and when you have one you want 4.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## mAlice (25/2/16)

Thanks for the quick replies guys and gals,

I guess my biggest factor would be: If I only build casual coils down to MAYBE 0.3Ohm, I wont even need that extra 25W... I will venture into drippers, but even then I dont think I will build super sub ohm, so maybe 75W is all the power I need for the time being. Ill leave it till the vape meet to chew on this, maybe Ill even pick up a bargain

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lingogrey (25/2/16)

mAlice said:


> Thanks for the quick replies guys and gals,
> 
> I guess my biggest factor would be: If I only build casual coils down to MAYBE 0.3Ohm, I wont even need that extra 25W... I will venture into drippers, but even then I dont think I will build super sub ohm, so maybe 75W is all the power I need for the time being. Ill leave it till the vape meet to chew on this, maybe Ill even pick up a bargain


Sounds like a good idea. Two of the four vendors that are to be the present at the vape meet stock the VTC Mini (a third stocks the Tron kit, but it doesn't seem like they have the mod only available) and much of the gear available are usually discounted by around 10% at the meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BWS (25/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Looooove My Evic Mini's Battery Life Is great, they small and light and when you have one you want 4.



Have to agree on all counts. I'm also using the VTC Mini with the Kanger Subtank Mini. I think I'll take another two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/2/16)

Good call, VTC Mini is a great mod, and if you really get into drippers and need more power, then RX200 or mech mods


----------



## KB_314 (22/3/16)

I recently replaced my ipvd2 with a vtc mini. Great little mod, especially at the price point. I much prefer it to the D2.
One thing though that I've noticed, I'm not getting great battery life at all. I'm using a brand new LG "chocolate" which I bought with the mod. When the battery is fully charged (external charger), within the first 2-3 pulls, the battery meter drops by 10-15%. Normal? I'm not sure if the battery meter is "iffy" (like my DNA40!) or maybe the cell needs to be worn in?
Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/3/16)

KB_314 said:


> I recently replaced my ipvd2 with a vtc mini. Great little mod, especially at the price point. I much prefer it to the D2.
> One thing though that I've noticed, I'm not getting great battery life at all. I'm using a brand new LG "chocolate" which I bought with the mod. When the battery is fully charged (external charger), within the first 2-3 pulls, the battery meter drops by 10-15%. Normal? I'm not sure if the battery meter is "iffy" (like my DNA40!) or maybe the cell needs to be worn in?
> Any advice would be appreciated


Not normal, but then your new battery may need a few more cycles before it works at optimal performance. I use a VTC min all day, and get home with one quarter left on the turd

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (22/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Not normal, but then your new battery may need a few more cycles before it works at optimal performance. I use a VTC min all day, and get home with one quarter left on the turd


Hmmm... just did it again now, but with an old VTC4


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/3/16)

KB_314 said:


> Hmmm... just did it again now, but with an old VTC4
> View attachment 48900


Definitely the battery then. How many cycles has it had ?


----------



## KB_314 (22/3/16)

The LG has had 4. The VTC4, no idea. I'd guess around 80


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/3/16)

Ok, that VTC4 shouldn't be doing that. have you updated firmware on the mini ?


----------



## KB_314 (22/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Ok, that VTC4 shouldn't be doing that. have you updated firmware on the mini ?


Yeah as soon as I got it (has that "start" mode). The LG is almost fully charged - will pop it in just now and see how much I get before the battery bar drops. Seems very odd - from what I've heard most people are happy with the battery life with this mod


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/3/16)

KB_314 said:


> Yeah as soon as I got it (has that "start" mode). The LG is almost fully charged - will pop it in just now and see how much I get before the battery bar drops. Seems very odd - from what I've heard most people are happy with the battery life with this mod


I am happy, run 0.6 builds at 40-50 watts, one battery a day. Probably 3 to 4 tanks of juice. Is very similar to my Kbox mod.

check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-cuboid-users-test-in-progress.t20143/page-2#post-334453

We tested battery life of VTC mini (1 battery) vs, Cuboid (2 battery)


----------



## M5000 (23/3/16)

This is my personal favourite. Looks great with all tanks and RDA's, very comfortable to hold, easy to carry around, has plenty of power, compatible with all coils that I have come across, has a nice screen and it's built well. I find it to be better than the iStick 40W and 60W and the Kanger Subox. The only dual-battery mod that I've used is the Cuboid and frankly it's too bulky and heavy to use as your daily runabout mod. If a single battery doesn't last long enough, having a spare battery or two solves that. LG chocolate has been disappointing, the Samsung 25R has worked great. I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/3/16)

I bought a vtc mini last week . And since i got it i have not used my cuboid since. really a great device


----------



## NewOobY (23/3/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> I bought a vtc mini last week . And since i got it i have not used my cuboid since. really a great device


I drip using Cuboid and have a Griffin/Crius on my VTC, use both bro - don't let that cuboid sit, or you can sell it if it is sitting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

